# Liasis Enclosure Thread



## Varanoidea (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

Starting this thread as a showcase/advice thread for my custom enclosure I'm building for my olive boy. Will post pics/ask advice as I continue working on it with my dad. Only have the chance to work on it on weekends as I juggle two jobs through the week. It is a corner enclosure with a base made out of structural pine with porta panels as walls, which brings me to my first question: The structural pine is internally treated for termites while the porta panels aren't. He will have a melamine floor coated with crommelins and up the panel walls so he won't be coming into contact with the structural pine. Shouldn't do him any harm should it? 

Being a corner enclosure it has a few dimensions: 







The two back lengths which will be on the wall are 1850 each, while the pieces that come out to connect to the diagonal are 750. Not sure about the length of the diagonal. I will be making the enclosure 1500 high. This is just the internal space and doesn't include the wall thickness/lighting hood on top. I would have liked to make it even bigger but this is the largest I can do within the house. Should still be plenty big enough though, right?


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## HotelLima95 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am very keen to see where this is going. I can't give you any advice, and I have no experience as of yet apart from click cracks. However, I plan to build an enclosure this year to suit a grown Bredli or Rough Scale (still deciding on which one we will purchase first). 

But get a move on with this build! I want to see it complete! 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PythonLegs (Jun 10, 2014)

Plenty big enough mate, should be able to get a good few branches in there for him too.what are you going to do for the doors?


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 11, 2014)

PythonLegs said:


> Plenty big enough mate, should be able to get a good few branches in there for him too.what are you going to do for the doors?



Probably hinge some Perspex onto the front. Glass would be a bit heavy and expensive.


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 11, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> Probably hinge some Perspex onto the front. Glass would be a bit heavy and expensive.



With the doors correctly hinged and hung, weight will not be an issue. Shop around for a price, for something that size you'd easily pick up glass for under $150.
Perspex is good for weight and cost, but it's downsides are it flexes, scratches easily, and clouds up when exposed to UV.
Glass is always a much better option.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> With the doors correctly hinged and hung, weight will not be an issue. Shop around for a price, for something that size you'd easily pick up glass for under $150.
> Perspex is good for weight and cost, but it's downsides are it flexes, scratches easily, and clouds up when exposed to UV.
> Glass is always a much better option.



It also absorbs moisture which causes it to bow and warp.

Glass would last longer and look clearer. Could always install a second hand glass sliding door (suit back door of house style), could probably pick one up cheaply that may suit.


Rick


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 14, 2014)

Almost finished the structure of the base, just gotta add some vertical supports along the braces. Will be starting to dress it up with some porta panels tomorrow, more pics soon. 






No idea what I'm going to do for the background on the walls. Not game enough to try a DIY fake rock on this scale.


----------



## HotelLima95 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just go for the DIY fake rock wall for the background! If you do it separately, you can always redo it and it would be unique and a lot more satisfying! 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 14, 2014)

Universal rocks do a few designs, i know its pricey though if that is a factor. You could render the walls flat and paint them or get a landscape printed by a sign company and put it on there.


Rick


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 16, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Universal rocks do a few designs, i know its pricey though if that is a factor. You could render the walls flat and paint them or get a landscape printed by a sign company and put it on there.
> 
> 
> Rick



Only
Problem with universal rocks is that all their designs are brown in colour. I want to go for a red Kimberley region rock outcrop look.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 22, 2014)

Bit of an update:

Got the base in place in the loungeroom:






Starting to build the cabinet on the base:






Still wish I could have made it bigger.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 23, 2014)

Another pic with the other wall on + my handsome face.






Not too sure on heating. Originally I was going to just place a large heat tile in one corner of the enclosure as heat but now I'm tossing up a platform, rock ledge type basking spot right up in the back corner underneath a panel or CHE up the top. He is overweight and needs a bit of exercise so I figure making him go up there to bask will help. Ambient temp will be the only problem but if it gets too cold we have a combustion heater and get wood for free from a tree cutter mate. The other seasons shouldn't be a problem.

Every post I'm going to say: Still wish I could have made it bigger.


----------



## wokka (Jun 23, 2014)

The size is very large. I doubt it will fit through a standard door if you want to remove it. Corner cabiets can be unbalanced and front heavy particularly when the doors are open, so you may wish to secure it to the house wall.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 23, 2014)

wokka said:


> The size is very large. I doubt it will fit through a standard door if you want to remove it. Corner cabiets can be unbalanced and front heavy particularly when the doors are open, so you may wish to secure it to the house wall.



Not a chance on this fine earth of fitting it through a door without dismantling it. Thanks for the weight advice, will take it into consideration.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jun 24, 2014)

Epic


----------



## Snowman (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks good. 
Why didn't you utilise the full hight of the room?


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 24, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Looks good.
> Why didn't you utilise the full hight of the room?



My dad had a limit, that size is absolutely it.


----------



## bondy821 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just wondering how that cage is coming along

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 3, 2014)

bondy821 said:


> Just wondering how that cage is coming along
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



Not alot since my last post, my dog has been diagnosed with cancer so me and my family are quite occupied with that.


----------



## dannydee (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear that mate, I hope your dog pulls through.

All the best.


----------



## bondy821 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear that

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 4, 2014)

Unfortunately the cancer has advanced quite thoroughly through her body before we have noticed so it's just a matter of long she can last before we have to euthanise.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 16, 2014)

Pretty slow progress these past weeks, here is an updated pic. Got some of the melamine floor in and supporting for the doors. They are being hinged off of 70x70mm pine posts. Does anyone have any advice as to what sort of heating I would use? Normally I would probably just got a large tile area for heating but he is a porky boy and needs to lose some pounds so I'm thinking of putting a proherp panel on the roof with a platform underneath so he has to climb up and down to thermoregulate. Thoughts? I am also going to be using a couple of downlights you get from bunnings for display light.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking good mate, cant wait to see it all finished. Would love to build an enclosure this big but just dont have the room at the moment.


Rick


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jul 19, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 3, 2014)

Update time:






Hood on, installing LED downlights, putty on screw/nails. My only concern is that the black paint I have used for the interior is oil-based, which I didn't notice. I will be sealing the entire thing with crommelins pond sealer. Will this matter?


----------



## Tyl3r (Aug 8, 2014)

Oil-based is fine, just let it air out for a bit longer than you would if it were water based.


----------



## eipper (Aug 9, 2014)

Ventilation? I would run both heat cord under removable tiles and a heat panel. Lean off the snake if it's overweight by not feeding it. I have olives here that don't eat for 4- 5 months per year. Big meals 3 to 4 weeks apart. Much more like how wild olives feed.

cheers


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 9, 2014)

eipper said:


> Ventilation? I would run both heat cord under removable tiles and a heat panel. Lean off the snake if it's overweight by not feeding it. I have olives here that don't eat for 4- 5 months per year. Big meals 3 to 4 weeks apart. Much more like how wild olives feed.
> 
> cheers



Haven't cut holes in the side walls for ventilation yet. The hole in the side to the left is a viewing window. Will be large vents above that and vents on the other side down lower. I was thinking tile next to the viewing window, a basking panel up high in the center towards the back, and a cool hide on the ground on the right side.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice job mate, that's looking pretty fine


----------



## paultheo (Aug 10, 2014)

nice build mate, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 10, 2014)

Finished painting the whole thing and installing the display lighting this weekend. Next step is doing the doors and that will be all the hard work done.  Got a few different angles for pictures this time. Very happy how it has come together.


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 10, 2014)

As i've already said, epic. such a cool enclosure and an awesome display for your house. Cant wait to see it all finished. 

What substrate are you thinking of using?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 11, 2014)

That looks amazing mate, very clean looking enclosure and the amount of effect put in really shows. Im sure your stoked with how its shaping up, were all hanging for more progress.

When can you come around and build me one? Lol


Rick


----------



## Boss364rwhp (Aug 11, 2014)

hey mate, its an awesome idea. just wondering how much it has cost you to make this cause i would love to do one in my house. Are you a chippy btw?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm in absolutely love with it mate, that's gotta be the most amazing looking enclosure I've ever seen, I can't wait till it's all up and running and I'm sure your olive will love it. Hope it all goes well for you mate


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 12, 2014)

Good work mate. How much did the materials and paints sealers etc cost all up?


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 12, 2014)

To all those asking how much this has cost, I haven't been tracking exact but I would easily be almost 1k out of pocket.


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 12, 2014)

Boss364rwhp said:


> hey mate, its an awesome idea. just wondering how much it has cost you to make this cause i would love to do one in my house. Are you a chippy btw?



Aha no I'm not, but I've been taught a lot about woodwork from my dad.


----------



## missilly (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey OMG, Amazeballs. I have very little time/actual brains to pull something like this together but definitely keen to give a "much smaller" version a go, have you got anymore pics with the happy renter? Love to see it completely done! Any hints or tips for what will sure be a LOOOOONG project (partially because I lack skill)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 21, 2014)

Updates?


----------



## Varanoidea (Oct 12, 2014)

Fear not, for an updated pic has arrived.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks so epic dude, you should be proud with it!


----------



## pharskie (Oct 14, 2014)

That's is a proper professional build mate. Do you mind me asking what sort of climate do you live in?


----------



## Varanoidea (Oct 15, 2014)

pharskie said:


> That's is a proper professional build mate. Do you mind me asking what sort of climate do you live in?



I live on the coast of NSW, so it's pretty not-to-hot and not-to-cold.


----------



## pharskie (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, for heating, to save on costs, I'd be putting in 3x 50 watt flush mount halogen globes and using a normal dimming control on the side to adjust the temps according to the season. Then use some 90* angle line and put a full strip of bright white led lights from one side to the other toward the front. The 90* angle line keeps the light from shining directly in your eyes. You could heat this thing for less than 200 watts.


----------



## pharskie (Oct 15, 2014)

Also for your background, a bloke told me ages and ages ago if you can get a big enough bit, or join a heap of polystyrene, you can use a very light mist of paint thinner on it to erode the surface, and I mean very very lightly from a distance so it's a nice even finish once the thinners has dissolved the surface.
I've never had the need to try it so maybe try small scale first, but I have seen the results and it looks like proper rocks once painted.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks fantastic mate, awesome job


----------



## lithopian (Jan 19, 2015)

And more updates on this one?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Feb 15, 2015)

Update pictures!


----------

